# Horrible Service!!! - Bumper Boy



## Yellow Dog (Apr 15, 2012)

On 02/08/2012, I ordered electronic upgrades from Bumper Boy for my three 8-shooters. I gave them my credit card info, and was told that they would ship out within "a day or two."

On 02/17, I called Bumper Boy to ascertain the status of my order because I hadn't received the upgraded electronics yet. I was told that they hadn't shipped out yet because they got "backed up." They further told me that they had to "build them" and that they would ship out in "a day or two."

On 02/28, I got another email from Bumper Boy. It appeared to be a blast email that I was part of. The email stated, among other things, "As of right now, we just wanted to let you know that there has been a delay on the shipment, upwards of roughly 4-5 weeks due to a manufacturing issue on a very particular part."

I immediately called Bumper Boy to find out what the heck was going on. I was upset that I was led to believe that my upgrades had been billed for and were gonna ship out almost three weeks prior and now I'm getting this email telling me I have to wait 4-5 more weeks. The guy at Bumper Boy danced around on the phone and tried to explain that it was a big "misunderstanding."

Fast forward to April 2. I call Bumper Boy again to find out what the status of that "particular part" was. I was advised that they would look into it and "should know something soon." The next day they called me and asked for my credit card number so they could bill the upgraded electronics, because they were finally ready to ship out. I told then that they already had my credit card info and was told that they didn't previously bill me and that the credit card info was automatically purged from their system after 30 days. So I gave them the credit card info again, and they told me that they would ship out in, you guessed it, "a day or two." Seeing a pattern yet?

On 04/05, I called and left a message inquiring if my electronics shipped out yet. This time they returned my phone message with an email which said, "We are going through orders here, it either should leave today or next week." They further stated, "our shipping guy was just trying to organize a lot of orders here and send them all out at once so that’s been the delay and its spring season so we’re super busy."

On 04/09, I responded to the latest email and wanted to know what the tracking number to my order was. A response to my request stated, "As we are a small company there is only certain days we actually ship out, your order is leaving today. I’ll email you back with the tracking number."
By the way, I never heard back.

So, on 04/10, I emailed them back and asked if the tracking number was available now, and an email response was sent to me saying, "Apparently we’re not shipping out till Friday due to our shipping guy being so busy with building units and such."

At this point, more then two months after this whole process started, I called and left a message for a supervisor to call me immediately. A supervisor called me and I exclaimed my disgust with Bumper Boy and their empty promises. I also exclaimed my disgust how they charged my credit card more then a week ago, and my electronics still haven't shipped out yet. The supervisor "promised" me that they would "definitely" ship out this past Friday.

And on Friday, a tracking number was finally emailed to indicating that they FINALLY shipped everything out. 

This is my first experience with Bumper Boy's and it's been horrible!!!!

I bought the 8-shooters used, and needed to upgrade the electronics.

I like their equipment, but I am not happy at all with their customer service. And because of their poor customer service, I wanted to get it out there to warn others to beware when dealing with them.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a training friend who has waited about a year (and still waiting) for his Bumper Boy upgrade.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

i have been dealing with some of this as well. i ordered 8 shooters and it took a couple weeks of calling bb and leaving messages before they could tell me that they were waitig on parts to come in that should be in on 4-18. sure hope it gets there so they can get my units shipped out soon. i have heard the "day or two" line already several times already in my short time. dont be surprised if you do as well. sure hope the customer service gets better for such a great product.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Webbs515 said:


> i have been dealing with some of this as well. i ordered 8 shooters and it took a couple weeks of calling bb and leaving messages before they could tell me that they were waitig on parts to come in that should be in on 4-18. sure hope it gets there so they can get my units shipped out soon. i have heard the "day or two" line already several times already in my short time. dont be surprised if you do as well. sure hope the customer service gets better for such a great product.


Now add to that having all of this happen, and then getting told the shipping back is on your dime even though you paid 2 times the rate when you paid. So did you get the dicounted upgrade price where you have to send back your old ones? If so you will be paying the shipping.


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been waiting on an upgrade since 1-31-12, and I'm getting the "BS" treatment also.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

You get fast service if you buy all new units though. At least that has been what has been seen on here. Upgrades waiting forever, but new equipment buyers ship right out.


----------



## Yellow Dog (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally got my upgrades last Thursday.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Sadly, this has been a problem wih BB for years!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I ORDERED MY UPGRADES OVER 15 MONTHS AGO!!! Gave BB my credit card info TWICE, and still haven't received squat!!!
I was told 2 months ago they would be on their way!!! Ive heard Nothing. They finally gave me a call, only after I made a negative post about them on RTF. They for some reason, think I've received my upgrades and am having problems with them. 
BB is a JOKE!!!
Yes I'm shouting. I'm pissed!!!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I've recently found that they answer emails quickly.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got the older system, although two reciever's are only a year old. I am very reluctant to upgrade to this new HAWX system. I don't want to switch from my TT Pro 500, and I don't mind not having a auto-run feature. Then I don't see too many positive reports for this... Sure glad I don't have the 380 bucks to upgrade to the new system, I figure I would be pretty pissed if I ordered and had to wait 15 or more months..


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I order my new advanced metal speakers and I had great service.


----------



## Nick Adams (Jan 25, 2012)

Bumper boy has been fantastic with me. Friendly, responsive, thorough, and timely when I've called with an issue on my four-shooter. They even put me on the phone with an engineer when I was figuring a problem out. Best part was he figured it out too.


----------



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

I also have been waiting for over a year for my upgrade. I have been told more times then I can count that a "new shipment is arriving within 2 weeks", and still have recieved nothing. I have also gave credit card information two times to cover the shipping cost of my upgrade. Still nothing. This is my first purchase from bumper boy and have had nothing but trouble. My system (purchased brand new with the old electronic system) is no longer working consistantly. BB has offered to repair the unit free of charge excluding shipping costs! What a joke.


----------

